# NYT: Cuba Photo Essay



## cgw (Mar 20, 2016)

Great stuff:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...o-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2016)

Good photos and great captions which serve to elevate the squalor and abject poverty to the absolute pinnacle of adoration. In the third or fourth photo, the one with all the men intently focused on something in front of them--do you suppose their are watching a cockfight, or two pit bulls or other fighting dogs squaring off? My vote goes for cockfight...perhaps with as much as a month's salary of $25 on the line between two of the bettors.

Yeah....we get it, New York Times....Cuba is a poor, third world sh*+hole of a country, but the people there LOVE it, and take pride in their decaying houses, 50- and 60-year old cars, and the dirt roads.

This is in the same vein as sex tourism in Bangkok and the rest of southeast Asia, or of street people exploitation photography...a place to go to see how the poor live, and to get cool photos of "the natives"...really uncool. But hey--great photos, ones that make those of us in the developed world feel pretty good.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2016)

ugh..
i couldn't even get halfway down the page. 
the webmaster should be drawn and quartered for that mess of a page. 
the absolute worst headache inducing, horribly setup, ill conceived web page i have ever had the displeasure of not finishing scrolling through.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 20, 2016)

^ This.
The automatic zoom is really annoying so I turned off JavaScript, but got no photos.  I'll guess I'll wait for the print version.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2016)

Gorgeous pictures but the clarity and saturation are too high for a steady diet for me.
My favorite is the old woman sweeping.
This entire series on Cuba seems to be a bit overwrought but beautifully composed.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

Is it just me, or does the one with the television showing the scene from 'Gone with the Wind' is just a little too perfect exposure-wise?


----------

